# early fix?



## noneedforalarm (Jan 24, 2009)

anyone know the earliest that thc is produced in the bud?say 1 month into flower could i chop a bud off and smoke it?even 2 weeks or 3 weeks into flowering?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 24, 2009)

also if possible at 2 or even 3 weeks what would the thc levels in the bud be? i understand low,but im just trying to understand the process a little more plus if its cool to smoke some from my rhino/haze mix(thats what i was told it  was anyways)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 24, 2009)

*well personally i dont have a clue  

but i found this description on thc seeds marijuanna genetics 


*AMSTERDAM BUBBLEGUM(formerly BubbleFunk) : Indoor/Outdoor
Description: - (formerly BubbleFunk)-Mostly Indica. Bubbleberry hybrid males crossed with a CouchlockAfghani Females produced this award winning plant. This plant that has a Bubblegum taste and smell along with a better yield and shorter flowering time from the CouchlockAfghani. Expect some variation flowering time,height). A highly feminized strain- These seeds are 80%+ female!!!! . ht 2.5 to 3.5 feet Flowering time six weeks. Yield: 1/4 - 1/2 pound in a 5 gallon pot. NOTE:This strain forms buds VERY quickly. *You can pinch a 1/2 formed bud after 3 weeks and get an awesome stone! Harvest *Outdoors late September.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 24, 2009)

OK this is just my personal experience so please take it FWIW. :ignore: 

If trichs are present then THC is present. If you've got actual buds forming and you can see trichs then yes. :hubba: 

However . . . 
The very young bud gives no real idea what the mature, manicured, cured, bud will be like. Typically what you get is a high that's so far out that it fails to register on the human scale of being high. Maybe a 14 y.o. Shaolin monk would be able to get off on it. :chillpill: 
Yes you can quick dry some and it will buzz you up.
Better, hang a bud up to dry and give it a week or ten days and you're gonna get a much better idea.:ciao: 
But try and wait for a decent bit of bud to develop. I know that things can git kinda desperate but early pruning really bads the yield.


----------



## 420thestoner (Jan 24, 2009)

imo you should just wait like leafminer said youll just get a little buzz. just be patient it will work out in the end.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 25, 2009)

no doubt ill be patient,just trying to get an idea of the process...my whole thing with early pruning is stressing the plant to hermify* and of course im not looking for a any of that.thanks for the comments yall.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 26, 2009)

bump...trying to get opinions on people who have tried to smoke 1,2 even 3 or 4 weeks into harvest.


----------



## Medman (Jan 26, 2009)

You can safely take a "sample" *bud*. But you don't want to make a habit of it. Leave the colas alone tho


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah but the deal is how long into flowering is it best to take a sample...and if the sample is even worth at 1,2,3 or 4 weeks.say how would you compare some frosty dank 2 weeks into flower to a bag of swag so to speak? ya know?


----------



## Medman (Jan 26, 2009)

I only sample near harvest to see if the high is right . So weeks 6, 7, and 8 would be better. The later the better is the key. So to answer your question it's best to sample when you think its time to harvest but aren't 100% sure. If ya need a buzz just go buy some local you'll be glad you waited, but then again if ya can't find any do what you must, keep in mind it'll hurt your harvest tho


----------



## Rockster (Jan 26, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> yeah but the deal is how long into flowering is it best to take a sample...and if the sample is even worth at 1,2,3 or 4 weeks.say how would you compare some frosty dank 2 weeks into flower to a bag of swag so to speak? ya know?



The very first resin to appear is at around the 3 week mark(for 8-9 week strains) and it takes several weeks for for the resin to accumulate so it's just as medman says with about week 7 if sampled will give you an ok high if you are desperate to sample it but anything before isnt really worth it and you are showing rather bad form if you start hacking off premature buds at that time!

So sit on your hands!


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 27, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> also if possible at 2 or even 3 weeks what would the thc levels in the bud be? i understand low,but im just trying to understand the process a little more plus if its cool to smoke some from my rhino/haze mix(thats what i was told it  was anyways)





			
				Rockster said:
			
		

> The very first resin to appear is at around the 3 week mark(for 8-9 week strains) and it takes several weeks for for the resin to accumulate so it's just as medman says with about week 7 if sampled will give you an ok high if you are desperate to sample it but anything before isnt really worth it and you are showing rather bad form if you start hacking off premature buds at that time!
> 
> So sit on your hands!


heh,no doubt id love to go an smoke all my fruity little buds.but no thanks,i sat these ladies in veg for 10 weeks on one and 11 an 1/2 on the mother.i believe i have plenty of patience.my reason for asking this is just an understanding for the most part.AS STATED,no doubt id love to go try em out,but there is an obvious reason why you let them flower for 8 weeks and why you take clones during veg if ya get that?also not being an a$$ just straight up.thanks for the responses .


----------



## andy52 (Jan 27, 2009)

i always take a sample or 2 of the smaller buds when the plants are getting close.but remember,the buzz you get will not be the same as the finished product.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 27, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> yeah but the deal is how long into flowering is it best to take a sample...and if the sample is even worth at 1,2,3 or 4 weeks.say how would you compare some frosty dank 2 weeks into flower to a bag of swag so to speak? ya know?



*Do you have a scope? Magnifying glass? if so then watch for trichs, if not you should get 1 (you will look at MJ differently, very cool ) my girls are getting real frosty and stinky, I will only sample a smaller bud in like week 7 - until then I just watch the plant do what it does best, rather then stress it out.

I don't think I would even get a head change if I tried to smoke a bud now (4 weeks in flower) it would probably taste like I packed a bowl of grass from my yard. So, sad to say a bag of schwag would probably be a better high  is schwag "mex" still around? I have not seen any seedy, stemy weed in N.CA. ever, only crappy greenbud (still better then schwag) 

Get yourself a scope if you don't have 1. I have 2, one portable "420 Scope" that I use on the fly, and I just got a digital scope "Dino Lite" for taking pictures and looking at trichs on my laptop. I think scopes are the coolest toy for this hobby, I am guessing most will agree *


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah i understand what everyone here is saying when it comes to a potent flower.just really wondering if anyone has tried it in any of the stages i typed out and there exp with it.but word yumyum some grass from the yard eh?hahahaha thanks man.its a shame such a beautiful bud can taste so crappy.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 27, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *is schwag "mex" still around? I have not seen any seedy, stemy weed in N.CA. ever, only crappy greenbud (still better then schwag) *



Probably not. In Mexico the price multiplied from about $35 for a quarter of a weight to around $100 per quarter-weight and ppl just won't pay $25 an ounce. (Price goes up by x4 over the other side)
So there is probly no point in them trying to run it across the border when white powders get *them* so much richer. Anyway it is mostly crap.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 27, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> yeah but the deal is how long into flowering is it best to take a sample...and if the sample is even worth at 1,2,3 or 4 weeks.say how would you compare some frosty dank 2 weeks into flower to a bag of swag so to speak? ya know?



See
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31977&page=3
I think that answers your question.


----------



## bigb (Jan 27, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Probably not. In Mexico the price multiplied from about $35 for a quarter of a weight to around $100 per quarter-weight and ppl just won't pay $25 an ounce. (Price goes up by x4 over the other side)
> So there is probly no point in them trying to run it across the border when white powders get *them* so much richer. Anyway it is mostly crap.


 

were i live mecc is real popular more than the kind bud is.
5o- 60 for an ounce
150-175 for qp 
and i dunno how many of u have smoke mecc but what i get is sometimes better than the good out here. ive  smoked mecc most of my life and only  chronic when feel like it. i just gro the kind bud as a hobbie

and mecc is nothing more tham a bunch of females that were probly really dank and got pollinated.
isnt that what people do on this site to get seeds is breed a male with a female(mecc)


----------

